# Apple Music now available...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

iOS 8.4 update on your devices...


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I dont like the music app... I preferred the menu at the bottom for playlists, songs etc.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Will give it a try this evening. I am such an apple whore


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Well ignored the free trial and so my menu has returned at the bottom... However once you ignore the trial you cant then try it... And have to pay and subscribe.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

It's a pain in the arse. Won't share via iCloud at the moment, it's over complicated in a way that Spotify isn't (I just want to find the tracks I want and throw them into playlists that work across my iPhones and iPads. It's free for a few months so will bare with it for now, but I'll probably end up sticking with Spotify.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm sticking with Tidal.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm sticking with Tidal.


I'm sticking to Spotify.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Avoid at all costs - it screws up the iTunes library.
Typical apple, nothing tested or thought through fully.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

an iOS 8.3 jailbreak was released just a week ago (or thereabouts). I wonder if 8.4 breaks the jailbreak ..


----------



## Rebecca Gaither (9 mo ago)

Apple Music now can access lossless audio. It is amazing!
Also, I used AudFree Apple Music Converter to convert Apple music to mp3 and burn to CD for listening in my car. In case someone needs this, it works perfectly.
Very easy to use!


----------



## faiyalan (8 mo ago)

I wish I get access to my favorite music series there of Farees


----------

